# Black Mollies



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I picked up a couple of black mollies, and wanted to ask how to tell between a male and female. Also, I notice they nibble at the hair algae in the tank. is this normal?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look at the bottom fin behind the belly in front of the tail. Females have a triangle, males looks pointy. Image search male molly and see.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

The two simplest ways to sex them are.

Is the anal fine (then fin near the bum) pointed?
Is the dorsal fin large?
If so then these are males
females have triangle anal fin and smaller dorsal fins


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm not really sure... Here are some pics...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry about the angles... It was the best pic I could get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Pic on left is female pic on right is male


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks! Will try breed?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Also I like the ship wreck in your tank


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

They should breed I have white Molly's and two gold Molly's mine haven't breed yet but haven't had them long (white Molly's) as for the gold the mate had died when my power went out a month ago, and I only have two females, give it time,


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Well that sounds good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Since its pretty hard to see the gravid spot, will i just have to look for fatness?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

they are both females.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Really endlerguppy? Well that's a bummer...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

yeah soz.i know how it feels when you get all excited then it doesnt happen or its not right.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

About the hair algae-
Are you sure you're feeding them enough? They might be a little hungry.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm absolutely sure. They barely do it anymore though


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kyleeDupper (Oct 27, 2013)

They both look like females


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kyleeDupper (Oct 27, 2013)

But they r very beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kyleeDupper (Oct 27, 2013)

Srry didn't look at the date


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

